# All fifths tuning on Bass



## DarkRain93 (Jun 20, 2012)

_All Fifths Tuning for Bass Guitar; what gauge strings would you use? what tuning(GDAE or CGDA...) and type of bass(4,5,6 string...)? And for what purpose?(Classical,experimental, or etc.)[/COLOR]_

I was thinking of trying this tuning personally for experimental reasons and possibly learning classical music and learn Cello parts on a Bass (CGDA) why not?


----------



## otisct20 (Jun 20, 2012)

You could tune a five string to FCGDA. That way you would combine the f standard tuning with c standard (unless this tuning has a name)


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 20, 2012)

If I were to tune to 5ths, I'd tune a 6 string to F standard so I can go super low and really high.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm tuning my four strings bass to GDAE, since I have my fifths tuned guitar in GDAEBF#, and then I can drop it a half step to play with my 8 that's in F#BEADGCF.

Would love to get a 5 and tune it either FCGDA, or GDAEB. [_*NOT*_ contra]
Would love this same idea on a six (FCGDAE/GDAEBF#) but I don't know if I could get that high E/F#.

There's also the option of tuning the lowest string to the same note the guitars are in and then stacking fifths on top of that, this works even better when the guitars are drop tuned as this gets you the same note on the bass as the lowest and second lowest guitar string.

Examples:
6 string Guitar(s) in E standard EADGBE
Tune bass to EBF#C# / EBF#C#G#

6 string Guitar(s) in Drop C CGCFAD
Tune bass to CGDA / CGDAE

There's no reason why you shouldn't do it-my 6 in fifths is a blast to play and you can make some really 'impossible' chords with it, plus it has the same range as an eight string.

If you want some chord charts...

As for strings sets, you're gonna have to make your own sets, plug your current preferred string set into a tension calculator to find out the tensions and then fiddle with it until you have a fifths tuning set with similar tension.

Of course once you put that new set on your bass you will have to intonate and maybe some minor setups tweaks, but probably nothing major.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 20, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> If I were to tune to 5ths, I'd tune a 6 string to F standard so I can go super low and really high.


Fuck yes, 8 string range! 

I voted cello, though  C is satisfyingly low (I realise Cello is an octave above bass drop C but I'd probably tune to that octave just for fun!)

I want to tune a short scale 6 string guitar to Bb F CGDA(Viola octave)


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 20, 2012)

This is a good idea, I just got my 4-string bass back this past weekend and will probably experiment with tuning it to CGDA. My 5-string is in standard.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jun 20, 2012)

I want to take one of those little short scale (28.625) Ibanez basses and tune it to CGDA to play cello music. After learning Bach's Prelude to the first cello suite in G on my octave mando (tuned in mandola tuning rather than to G) and now trying to learn it on guitar I think that the C 5th's tuning on a bass would be perfect. I have no idea what I'd end up with for strings but I'd probably end up with Labella customs.


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 21, 2012)

The tuning is up to you and depends on the precise range you want.

I was desperate for an ERB but couldn't afford one, so i bought a 6 string and tuned in fifths AEBF#C#G# 145 95 60 35 22w 13p and later EBF#C#G#D# 70 45 28w 16p 10p 7p.
For tapping / chords / bending / experimental stuff i recommend tension falling progressively from low to high.

Once you've chosen your tuning and tension profile i can help with gauges ...


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm glad you guys like my idea, even though I put it ERG thread section by accident lol  noobie mistake. \m/ but rock on!


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jul 16, 2012)

How do I move this thread to the Bass section -_-


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 17, 2012)

DarkRain93 said:


> How do I move this thread to the Bass section -_-



Just hit the report button in the OP and ask a mod to move it for you.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you Mods XD


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 17, 2012)

I like the sound I get with CEADG. I use it in my death metal band and trying it out with a prog hardrock sound too.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 13, 2012)

hmm C1 .115, G1 .090, D2 .065, & A2 .040 bass gauges for CGDA.  in theory


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 13, 2012)

That is traditional tension: light bottom, heavy top. A more balanced set would be 135 90 60 40 and would have a killer-tone C. The rough rule for equal tension in fifths is gauges in ratio 3:2, which results in 135 90 60 40. In practice that rough rule still results in a very slight rise in tension from low to high.
Use these to design your set:
http://www.daddario.com/upload/tension_chart_13934.pdf
You can use the chart for 'XL nickelplated roundwound long scale' to approximate roundwounds of any brand. That chart also has the most complete range of gauges.
http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart.pdf
Circle K Strings have derived equal tension fifths sets (not yet up on the site) and can put together a set for you if you contact the 'techinfo' email address.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 13, 2012)

.135 is a bit heavy for me ._. I understand having balance but would a .125 or .120 work better for a light feel ?


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 14, 2012)

Hehe yes too heavy for me too. Consider 125 80 55 35 at a 'light' 32-35 pounds of tension, i've used these gauges in the past for CGDA and they felt good.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha  sweet you actually know so, I'm really tempted to do it now, I'll probably go a slight bit heavy cause I would want to detune it a half step to B. Just to match my other B tuned instruments and music


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah good idea BF#C#G#, in that case perhaps try 130 85 55 35, this has a slight fall in tension from low to high which actually has many advantages.

By the way, what is the question for the poll? (again).


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 14, 2012)

hmm I should. ah come on dude, what tuning would you want or already use for Fifths?


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 14, 2012)

A poll is meaningless without a clear question 

I voted other, my 6 string was tuned AEBF#C#G# .145 .095 .060 .035 .022w .013p and later a much lighter set one string higher EBF#C#G#D# .070 .045 .028w .016p .010p .007p, both Es being standard E. I have also experimented with tuning to other transpositions of fifths but AEBF#C#G# lasted the longest time.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 15, 2012)

-_-'' its straight forward. But fine I'll keep that in mind.
Very cool though,  glad you could share. Interesting what sizes you used?
I would think a .145 for A would be painfully tight and .095 for E would be very very light near loose.


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 16, 2012)

Check the daddario tension chart i linked to, the 145 A is extra light at 30 pounds, only just tight enough for good tone and no floppiness, and the 95 E is slightly tighter.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 16, 2012)

oh i see now, for a balanced tension, I see where your going. sorry lol I still stuck on other companies standard tensions. I should try that out actually, I've only used other standard gauges and played relatively stock type strings for bass. Especially 5 string.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 19, 2012)

Really there is an array of different tension options for this, but obliviously so with any tuning. Yet I didn't realize you could have a different tension balance between all strings. Regular string pack companies sorta tricked me into thinking so but not all of there strings are winners. So i figured not.


----------



## TslashD (Sep 1, 2012)

I fully agree! with the CEADG! You also get some awesone (though not quite standard) scale ranges. It's really versatile if you use it right.
I actually was even able to use this tuning in post punk outfit I gigged with for a bit (So I'm a show whore, sue me!) and it actually works really well with chords too! Plus it allowed me more freedom to drown out the vox between songs (our vox guy had mad LSD). I acutally got a few comments/questions on my tuning after, if you're into that sorta thing... I was just lazy and wanted to learn Machine Head and Say Anything without retinung.


----------



## Bo Millward (Sep 9, 2012)

I voted for G standard but just to clarify i mean G an octave lower than the 3rd fret G on a standard bass. I'm just about to set up my 4 string jazz strung; G - 145, D - 110, A - 085, E - 020 as a writing experiment.


----------

